# Basic Beginner's Fishing Kit



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not the most experienced fisherman, and you can tell it from my gear - I've got a little bit of everything!!
My (adult) sister has recently been bitten with the bug, and I'm trying to put together for her a basic fishing kit (list). I figure someone out there has been here before, so I thought I'd ask for your help.
She WANTS to catch (keeper) rockfish, and she's shore bound. She'll be fishing the Chesapeake Bay primarily, for perch, spot, and whatever else is available from shore/pier.

Let's use the following other ground rules:
1. Keep it simple and the learning curve as low as possible.
2. Spinning reel on a (inexpensive) 7-8 foot two-piece rod (she's go this already)
3. Bait fishing (unless you can make a really great "argument" otherwise)

Here's what I've come up with so far, but your free to add, take away or otherwise change the list (items with a ? are suggested/optional):


Double drop bottom rigs (steel and/or plastic)
lead weights (1oz., 2oz, and 4oz; pyramid and/or bank sinkers)
snap locks
#4 and # 6 hooks (snelled and/or unsnelled)
knife
small plastic cutting board (inside a ziplock bag)
spare fishing line (10lb - 20lb)
towels
moist towellettes
sand spike/rod holder
cooler
annual MD Fishing Regs
measuring stick/tape (at least 4 foot)
gloves?
knot tying sheet?
30lb-60lb leader fishing line?
fishing net?
dehooking tool?
long nose pliers?
sun glasses?
hat?
tackle bag/box?

Thanks for your thoughts.
-Emjay


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

lead weights (1oz., 2oz, and 4oz; pyramid and/or bank sinkers)
Get rid of lower weights. she will need 3oz to 6oz for majority of fishing
#4 and # 6 hooks (snelled and/or unsnelled)
She will need hooks ranging from size 2 to 4/0 hooks. Smaller hooks for fish like spot and croaker, for keeper rock fish hook sizes in 2/0, 3/0 and 4/0 should work. Please get some circle hooks as well.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Thanks*

for the input.
Larger hooks and larger sinkers.
What about the shapes of the sinkers?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

two types: bank and pyramid shoudl suffice for sinkers.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

emjay said:


> [*]measuring stick/tape (at least 4 foot)


Now that's getting your hopes up on a 7-8ft rod. I'd add a comfortable chair and some sunscreen to the list. The biggest part of fishing is enjoying yourself out there. More times than not, you're not catching much but a tan.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Hope springs eternal,*

Besides, I just saw a 26" rock caught on a 7-foot light tackle setup the other day... 

Seriously, with a pole rated for 12-30 pound line, and a sturdy reel with 17-25lb test, would a 36"+ rock be a possibility???

I like the chair as well...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I agree*

More bigger wieghts ... 3-4-5-6-8 oz pyramids ... Save her from having two sets of weight just go with all pyramids to start with 

Sun Block was my first thought 

More variety of hooks 4-6 long shank hooks for panfishes ..... and ought sizes for drums, cobia, stripers, blues in circle hooks


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Uh, on the sunblock,*

she's "pre-tanned", if you know what I mean, but its still a good idea...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

*Starter Kit*

A 36" Rockfish would absolutely be possible with that setup. I think sometimes people use tackle that is too heavy. Heavy tackle can take the fun out of fishing. 

Heavy tackle has its place like strong currents and throwing heavy weights. Some of the posters on this site use heavy specialized gear, but that would most likely be overkill for a beginner. 

If she is fishing from piers or shoreline, like SPSP Matapeake, or KN and 8 foot rod that will throw 3ounces is plenty. A spinning reel that will hold 200-250 of 15 pound line would be fine. 

If you match the tackle to the type of fishing you are doing you will have much more fun doing it.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is what I would get:

We will start from the hooks: 

Owner 8/0 and 9/0 ssw circle hooks snelled with 80 to 100lb mono. Tie the other end of the mono to a fairly large barrel swivel. (I use a palomer knot, I am sure there are better) Keep this as short as possible (2 to 3 inches) 

Next is a shock leader, Use 50 - 60lb mono. Length of this is highly debatable, but i used about 10 feet worth. Now, before you tie your shock leader to your barrel swivel, slide a fish finder rig on it and then tie it to the barrel swivel. Again a palomer knot works great here. also some people like to use beads here, I don't.

Next step is to tie your line you have spooled on your reel to your shock leader. I use 17lb suffix tritanium mono as my spooled line. I use an albright knot to attach this to my shock leader. 

Next step is to attach a sinker to the fishfinder slide, I would carry 3 4 6 and 8 ounce storm or hurricane sinkers. Bank sinkers are terrible in the surf. Conditions dictate what size to use when you set up. 

I'll let you chose your rod and reel, I would recommend a 10ft rod. A PVC sand spike is also needed to set your rod in while rigging or lounging.

I would also include some long pliers, a line cutter, hook sharpener,cooler, ice and a great bait knife. 

Thats the minimum tackle you need for a good day of fishing for stripers from the shore. 

If you want to target smaller fish go buy some top and bottom rigs to round out your gear. If you plan on using bloodworms for bait maybe some 4/0 hooks to use instead of the 8/0 or 9/0.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

it may seem like overkill until i was able to help a woman at the oceanic pier but a hook removal kit is always nice to have if not a first aid pouch.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*insect repellent*

don't forget the bug spray


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*I've got one of those*

hook removal kits 

Thanks for everyone's input - really. You're saving her from becoming a collector like me...

Keep it coming!


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Ffem*

Seeing where you're from, is your set-up good for fishing the Tank?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

My setup is for casting into the open blue. It would work at the tank, however it wouldn't be my goto setup. 

I would chose a smaller stiffer rod, maybe some higher lb mono (like 30 on my spool) because of the rocks and bridge supports. I am going to try and muscle the fish in, rather than finesse it in. 

I would also be more apt to throw lures (gotcha plugs) and jig them. All depends on what you wanna catch. 

I would still stick to big circle hooks with large pieces of meat (bunker) for bait if I wanted stripers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

emjay said:


> she's "pre-tanned", if you know what I mean, but its still a good idea...


Actually that is a misnomer ... people of color still need to wear sunscreen to protect against UV rays especially during high UV index days and prolonged exposure.

The Choptank pier is a great place for her to fish for many reasons. You can spread out and you do not need to worry about casting as much if she is still learning that aspect. At the Tank you can catch perch, catfish, croaker, stripers, and a few years ago it was a great trout place in the fall.

If you go to a high pier like that I would also add to your list a good pier net. 

To add to this list you will want a good pier cart if she plans on making this an addiction (which can easily happen). I use a standard dolly switched to 4 wheel mode and bungee cords.

If you want to set a few bait rods out for stripers I recommend 3/0-5/0 circle hooks and either peeler crabs or a nice spot head. Works like a charm


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Headlamp/Flashlight/Lantern for when the sun goes down.

If she does SPSP, she'll need the 6oz.

Pliers and tape(medical waterproof or electrical) may help at times, too.

Plastic bag to carry garbage.

Extra spool of leader line for those inevitable snags.

Sand spikes and necessary tools if she hits any of the beaches.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A white bucket and a cooler on wheels.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

not so much for your relative, but for men...condoms. never know when that cutie's going to walk up the beach


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bag of Fishbites Bloodworms.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

A six pack of your favorite frosty beverage :beer: 

Although for me these days that is usually water or coffee


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Roger on the fishbites!!*

And on the sunscreen (thanks for the reminder cyg).


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

And a good book if she likes to read.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like a trip to The Baitshack might be in order!...Don't forget the debit card!..cash will be just fine I'm sure.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*I've been looking for a reason*

and opportunity to visit Randy in person...if it just weren't for the 4 hour drive!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> A six pack of your favorite frosty beverage :beer:
> 
> Although for me these days that is usually water or coffee


six packs of coffee? that's lots of caffeine...  I didn't know they came in six packs...


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

emjay she doesn't even need a rod that big. i use a 6 ft. st. croix with a penn reel. I use 10 pound test and landed a 33 inch rockfish last year on that rod. My fishing buddy also has a rod about 6-6.5 feet and he landed a 43 incher this year and a 40 incher last year. You will also get a lot better fight on smaller rods. My freshwater rod is 4.5 and i have caught everything from crappie, to bluegills, to 2 pound bass, to white perch, to yellow perch. I use 6 pound test and haven't had a problem yet except my reel makes a noise like my drag is too loose but its not. i hope that helps 4 ya


----------

